# Bitte in Dubai die örtlichen Gepflogenheiten beachten



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2008)

Da sich viele innovative deutsche Geschäftsleute unter 23 in Dubai aufhalten, möchte ich zur allgemeinen Warnung folgende Geschichte zur genauen Kenntnisnahme empfehlen:
Dubai beach sex lands British pair in jail | World news | guardian.co.uk

"Dubai beach sex lands British pair in jail" (_Sex am Strand in Dubai bringt britisches Paar ins Gefängnis_)

in deutsch:
Er sexelte am dümmsten Ort - Ausland - News - Blick.ch

Der Herr ist verantwortlich für die Verkäufe ("Sales manager") eines britisches SMS-Unternehmen, das nicht ganz zufällig in der "40 Gerrard Street" residiert.
Bonking Brit runs dodgy SMS company - The INQUIRER
(muß ich das übersetzen? In etwa _Bumsender Brite betreibt anrüchige SMS-Firma_)

In Anspielung an die wattestäbchenzärtlichen Formulierungen der britischen Regulierer im Umgang mit solchen Firmen schrieb jemand in einem britischen Forum
_
may be he should be fined, given a formal reprimand and barred from bonking until he can show that his bonking complies with the Dubai bonking regulator._ 

Das übersetze ich jetzt aber wirklich nicht mehr


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bitte in Dubai die örtlichen Gepflogenheiten beachten*



> Da die Wüstensöhne der Vereinigten Arabischen Emirate bereits scheue Zeichen der Zuneigung in der Öffentlichkeit missbilligen, war die Position, in der sich die beiden gerade befanden, für die Laune des patrouillierenden Ordnungshüters nicht gerade förderlich.
> 
> Der Polizist drückte aber ein Auge zu und ermahnte das brünstige Paar lediglich. Wenig später fand er aber Palmer und Acors wieder ineinander verknotet und nahm die beiden kurzerhand mit. Dass Palmer den braven Hüter des Gesetzes mit «f****** Muslim» beschimpfte und mit ihren High-Heels auf ihn einprügelte, verbesserte ihren Stand bei der Staatsgewalt nicht gerade.
> 
> Vor dem Gericht in Dubai kams nun zum Prozess gegen die beiden Turteltäubchen wegen Trunkenheit und ausserehelichem Sex. Eigentlich hätte der Richter bis zu zwei Jahren Knast aussprechen können – er beliess es bei «nur» drei Monaten.


----------

